# tuning cis-e a/f mixture



## vwrookietyler (Jan 11, 2012)

I know my car is running rich and not getting the best performance right now. i need some help on tuning the air/fuel mixture. i made my own harness to measure the milliamps for the dpr. but just doesnt seem to do it justice when i set it at the right setting. i am wanting to know how to get it set correctly on my own instead of spending money on taking it to a shop and having them do it.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

how do you know it's rich? have you checked your o2 output? 

find and fix those vacuum leaks.


----------

